# [Full] Avatar of Chaos



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 5, 2005)

*When a new magic appears and things begin going wrong, four adventurers bravely step forward to prevent this strange threat from changing the face of Faerun, and not for the better...*

I'm looking for 4 PCs Everyone post whatever kind of character you want, I'll select the four best/most compatible characters form everyone who posts.

The PC Are:
DarkMaster: Remo Trop
Tyreus: Regis
lotuseater: Mulch Longbeard
Ferrix: Ignazio

CHAOS EVOKER


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm interested, but I have a few questions.  First, are you requiring dice roll generated stats?  If not, how many points to we have to allocate?  Where is the game starting?  How often do you want to update the thread?  Are you using 3.0 rules, or 3.5 rules?

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.  Thanks!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Would be interested if it's a 3.5 game, and how many points (I hate to roll stats)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Force the dice rolling! Bwahaha!

Yeah, 3.5/3.0?

Any more info on the campaign or is it supposed to be vague?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 6, 2005)

Orbril the gnome steps forward ready for more information


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess I shoudl have said it in teh post, I thought the topic tag at the top said it:

This is a 3.5 game.

You may use 4d6 minus lowest or standard point buy.

if you do point buy use STANDARD point buy (25 point all ability scores start at 8)

If you wish I may be able to write up some character "flaws" that can get you more points. (Colorblindedness, partially deaf, stuff like that.)

As for the campaign, it's supposed to be vauge it's gonna be one of those fighting for your life against a mysterious enemy all the while tryign to figure out what in the heck it is campaigns.

That clear everything up? If so, jsut post your chars.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Been waiting to play a simple character so here it is

Ok using your roller with the Username Remo. Look at the entry called first Remo, second Remo and so on the first one was a test. 

Remo Trop
Human Fighter 1
6' 200lbs
Dark brown hair, dark brown eyes. 
lawful neutral.
18 years old

STR 17
INT 13
WIS 12
DEX 13
CON 14
CHA 10

HP 12

speed 20'
feats Weapon focus GreatSword, Alertness, Iron Will

Skills
Ride +5 (4ranks+1)
Spot cc +5 (2ranks+1wis+2feat)
Listen cc +5 (2ranks+1wis+2feat)
Jump +1 (2 ranks+3 str-4armor)
Climb +1 (2 ranks+3str-4armor)


Fortitude +4(+2+2CON)
Reflex +1 (+0+1Dex)
Will +3 (+0+1WIS+2feat)

BAB +1

GreatSword +5 2d6+4 19-20/x2 50
dagger +4 1d4+3 19-20/x2 2
3 Javelins +2 1d6+3 x2 30ft 6

Scale mail +4 AC /+3 maxdex/-4 penality AC 15 (FF 14, touch 11) 

backpack 2gp
2 rations 1
4 torch 0.2
flint and steel 5gp
commoner's cloth (free)

33gp 8sp

Remo was a young farmer who always dreamed of adventure. Spending countless hours as a kid listening to his uncle telling story about his war accomplishement as a lieutnant. As he grew older his uncle showed him the way of the sword. His uncle discipline was extremely harsh. He taught him how to use the sword but also how to be aware of his environemnt. The training was also very rough on the psychic. Remo learned how to beleive in himself and how to resist external temptation. He also trained a lot on his father horse. 

Once his uncle died he inherited of his sword and armor. Not waiting a second more he decided to take his chance in Waterdeep and hopes to get hired as a mercenaries for one of the local compagnie.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 9, 2005)

@DarkMaster
You guys will start out in the city of Waterdeep. (Your character may hail from whatever region you want as long as you have a reason for your character being in Waterdeep by the end)

As for your character:
If you rolled for starting gold, I'm going to need to see those rolls somehow, while your equipment is POSSIBLE it is not with in the price range of average starting gold (which I didn't specify, you MAY roll for starting gold as long as I can see those rolls somehow) You can keep your equipment as it is if you can verify your startign gold somehow. (the Chainmail and Greatsword alone add up to 200 GP. Your max staring gold is 240.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry I was under the impression of max gold. I will adjust the character for average gold. which should be 150 gp.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok , no problem, still waiting for some other characters....


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm interested in playing if you'll have me. Here's what I have so far, let me know if anythings missing or if you have other comments. I plan on entering the Master Thrower prestige class (complete warrior), if that's alright with you.


Background

I'm told that I was born in a small halfling community in the Dale lands. When I was just 3 years old a group of goblins and worgs attacked my village. They killed everyone and burned everything. A warband of elves that were tracking the goblins came upon the burning village but were too late to help. They searched for survivers and found only one. One of the hunters, Lavits Swiftblade, was married to Selyna Whitewolf. She was sterile and could not bear any children. I was taken to the elves home in the forest. Lavits and Selyna took me in as thier own. I was a bright child and many task came easy to me. My father decided to show me how to throw daggers, his trademark on the battle field and in the taverns. He was surprised at how easily it came to me. We began practicing all the time, even simulated combat situations. Mother disapproved. She thought me too small to fight and was concerned for my safty. When I came of age, my father presented me with my own set of daggers and a custom fitted suit of armor. He said I was ready to fight in a warband. The other warriors were skeptical. We were tracking orcs when we encounted a small band of goblins. The fight was brief, maybe half a minute, but when it was over I had killed two goblins. My father was pleased and the other warriors were impressed. For several months we hunted down the vile creatures that roamed our lands. My bond with my fellow warriors and my father grew. But soon I grew restless, and I tired of the same day to day task. My father sensed it and said that he knew the day would come. He said that it is common for the shorter lived races to want adventure. He gave me some supplies, a map, and told me to go to the great human city of Waterdeep. He said I will find my adventure there.

Appearance

Regis is a little tall for a halfling, with black hair and brown eyes. He dresses simply, with studded leather armor, a grey cloak, and a bandelier of daggers being the only thing on his person.

Name: Regis
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 4'2"
Weight: 46 lbs
Diety: Lyris
Class: Swashbuckler 1
Experience: 0

Stats
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=49781
Str 12 (+ 1 )
Dex 20 (+ 5 )
Con 16 (+ 3 )
Int 16 (+ 3 )
Wis 15 (+ 2 )
Cha 8 (- 1 )


Initiative: +5
Speed: 20 ft
AC: 19 (+3 armor, +5 dex, +1 size)
Touch 16, Flat footed 13
HP: 13


Saves:
Fortitude + 6 [ + 2 base, + 3 Con, + 1 race]
Reflex: + 6 [ + 0 base, + 5 Dex, + 1 race]
Will: + 3 [ + 0 base, + 2 Wis, + 1 race]


Special abilities
Racial:
+2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
Small: As a Small creature, a halfling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear: This bonus stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws in general.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, and Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue. A multiclass halfling’s rogue class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.


Class Features:
Weapon Finess


Feats:
Weapon Focus: Dagger


Weapons Attack (+1 base) damage type range
Daggers, Melee +8, 1d4+1, piercing
Daggers, Thrown +9, 1d4+1, piercing, 10 ft


Skills
Skillpoints: 28

Balance : + 9 [ 4 Ranks + 5 (Dex)
Bluff : + 3 [ 4 Ranks - 1 (Cha)
Climb : + 7 [ 4 Ranks + 1 (Str) + 2 race
Jump : + 7 [ 4 Ranks + 1 (Str) + 2 race
Sense Motive : + 6 [ 4 Ranks + 2 (Wis)
Tumble : + 9 [ 4 Ranks + 5 (Dex)
Spot : + 2 [ 0 ranks + 2 (Wis)
Listen : + 4 [ 0 ranks + 2 (Wis) + 2 race
Sleight of Hand : +7 [ 2(4) ranks + 5 (Dex)
Ride : +5 [ 0 ranks + 5 (Dex)


Possessions

Backpack 2gp, 2 lb on pony
5 Daggers, 10 gp, 5 lb carried
Studded Lether, 25 gp, 10 lb worn
Rations(2), 1 gp, 2 lb, backpack
Warpony, 100 gp
Riding saddle, 10 gp
Bit and bridle, 2 gp

Money spent: 150 gp 
Money owned: 0 gp
Weight carried 15 lb
Light load 32.25 lb


Peanut, warpony

Medium Animal Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 40 ft
Armor Class: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural)
touch 11, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
Attack: Hoof +3 melee (1d3+2) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +3 melee (1d3+2) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft  
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5 
Feats: Endurance 

Combat

Peanut can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he succeeds on a Ride check.

Carrying Capacity: A light load for Peanut is up to 100 pounds; a medium load, 101–200 pounds; and a heavy load, 201–300 pounds. Peanut can drag 1,500 pounds.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 10, 2005)

Lia Grassblade
Elvish Monk 1
5' 100lbs
Light brown hair, deep green eyes.
lawful neutral.
117 years old

STR 10 +0
DEX 16 +3
CON 12 +1
INT 10 +0
WIS 16 +3
CHA 9 -1

HP 9

speed 30'
Feats: Stunning Fist

Skills
Climb            4
Move Silently 7
Tumble          7
Jump             4
Escape Artist   7
Hide               7
Swim             4
Balance          7
Spot              4

Fortitude +3
Reflex +5
Will +5

BAB 0

Unarmed +0 1d6 20/x2
Quarterstaff 1d6/1d6 20/x2

AC 16

backpack
2 rations
3 torch
flint and steel
monk garb
7 gp


Lia did not have an ordinary childhood.  At a young age her home was attacked by an evil force.  She was rescued by a passing human monk but the damage was done.  Lia's face is permanantley scarred from an acidic attack rendering her mildly disfigured and  completely deaf (perhaps a bonus to search/spot). He took her to his monastary and taught her the ways of the monk.  Lia now seeks those who have wronged her.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

25 pts build ??????


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

ChaosEvoker said:
			
		

> I guess I shoudl have said it in teh post, I thought the topic tag at the top said it:
> 
> This is a 3.5 game.




  You used the 3.0 tag! 

  You should be able to change it via edit... the 3.5 tag is a seperate one (see tag in this post).

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

ChaosEvoker said:
			
		

> You may use 4d6 minus lowest or standard point buy.
> if you do point buy use STANDARD point buy (25 point all ability scores start at 8)




 May I suggest using 28 point buy or 4d6 drop lowest?

 It's about the same level you achieve with both (dice are slightly higher on average, but you don't have as much control).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2005)

To see the rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=50494

Myriam Tannen
Human Illusionist 1
5'2"
115lbs
Long brown hair, hazel eyes. 
Chaotic neutral
17 years old

STR 10 0
DEX 14 +2
CON 15 +2
INT 16 +3
WIS 10 0
CHA 15 +2

HP 6

speed 30'

Feats
Scribe Scroll
Skill Focus(Bluff) 
Skill Focus(Concentration) 

Skills (Ranks/Ability/Other)
Concentration +9 (4/2/3)
Diplomacy +3 (1/2/0)
Bluff cc +7 (2/2/3)
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (2/3/0)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +4 (1/3/0)
Knowledge (Local) +5 (2/3/0)
Knowledge (Nature) +4 (1/3/0)
Knowledge (Plane) +4 (1/3/0)
Knowledge (Religion) +4 (1/3/0)
Sense Motive cc +1 (1/0/0)
Spellcraft +7 (4/3/0)

Saves: (Base/Ability/Other)
Fortitude +2 (0/2/0)
Reflex +2 (0/2/0)
Will +2 (2/0/0)

BAB +0

Quatterstaff +0 1d6 20/x2
Sling +2 1d4 20/x2
Bullet x20

backpack
Belt Pouch x2
Spellcomponent Pouch
Scroll Case

Spellbook
Blank Parchement x10
Ink vial x2
Inkpen x2
Traveler's cloth

15gp

Spells:
Specialisation: Illusion
Forbidden: Evocation, Necromancy
Spell Known:
0: All
1: Color Spray, Comprehend Language, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Grease, Mage Armor

Spell Memorized:
0: *Ghost Sound, Acid Spash, Detect Magic, Daze
1: *Color Spray, Grease, Charm Person

Myriam is born in the streets. Being from a poor family, she use to steal here and there when the hunger was growing too much. Making some contact in the local thief guild, she start to give some information she fall by to the guild for some more money. Luck following her, she quickly gain access to a local hideout, where she met Yergo, an arcane trickster. He quickly saw the potential in Myriam and decide to give her some training. She starts to learn the arcane arts. As the way of the thief is a subtle one, his master teach her how to deceive people eyes, and neglect the raw art of combat and the dark art of the unliving.  Having grown, she left the city to travel and learn a bit more about the world. She left behind friend and family, seeking only more power and knowledge for herself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

I personally beleive that we should use point build otherwise we can all keep rolling until we have 18 everywhere. 

also Valmont I think you forgot to remove the lowest of your 4d6 total.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

I suspect the dice roller does that automatically... at least the result certainly looks like it was done properly. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suspect the dice roller does that automatically... at least the result certainly looks like it was done properly.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Not sure I tried it with the same code and got 20's. This dice roller is made for wargame and seems pretty generic. I strongly doubt it does thing for you automagically.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2005)

Oops... The rolls seems so beleivable that I forgot it didn't drop the lowest one (wow, only 1 roll over the average of 4d6...). I thought it would have detail the roll. I made it again, but that time, I rolled 24d6, 4 per line, that mean 1 line per stats. 

For repeat roll until you got all 18, I choosed that generator because you can trace all the rolls in the last 7 days...

You can roll here:
http://cgi.kenware.com/DiceServer.pl

You can see all the rolls made on the server in the last 7 days here:
http://cgi.kenware.com/DSLogs.pl

Just don't forget to put a title for easier tracing.

And I made a new roll, one dice at a time, 4 dices in a row. Lucky, it is better


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2005)

*Orbril
Gnome Druid 1*

Abilities (Rolled)
STR 13 1 DEX 15 2 CON 13 1 INT  13 1 WIS 16 3 CHA 11 0

Orbril is a short stocky gnome with a ruddy complexion, large nose and thick tangled beard. HHe has a scar running down his left check (rat bite) and his weather hardened face shows a network of fine wrinkles. He is close to middleage (for a gnome) but still has a twinkle of mischief in his eyes.

Orbril began as all gnomes living life in the burrow with his family. However his fascination with fire and experiments with the sulphur deposits from the nearby hot springs soon got him into major trouble when thick fumes started to flow through the burrow and things started to explode on a regular basis. He was thus quickly sent to a human friend of his grandfathers for 'training' as an Alchemist. The human Master Gregor was fair and kind but Orbril as homesick and would often sit out in the woods, it was there he started to develop his gnomish talent with animals and where he befriended a wild dog pup which he raised up and learnt to ride. 

Eventually Gregor released Orbril from his apprenticeship and allowed the gnome and his dog (Geb) to set out into the world. Of course he remains slightly concerned about Orbrils unhealthy obsession with fire and his enjoyment of explosions - "_the way Orbrils eyes light up when something burns is disturbingly unnatura_l" Master Gregor once report in a report back to Orbrils Grandpa...


HP 9 AC 16 (T 13 F 14)

Saves F 1 R 2 W 3

speed 20' (15) Init +6 (Improved Initiative)

BAb 0 M 1   R 2  Spear 1d8+1 20/x3

*Feats* Improved Initiative, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Animal Companion (Riding Dog named Geb)

*Skills (Ability/Ranks/Other)*

Concentration 2 = 1 + 1 + 0, Craft (Alchemy) 3 = 1 + 2 + 0,  Diplomacy 3 = 0 + 3 + 0, Handle Animal 3 = 0 + 3 + 0,  Knowledge (nature) 4 = 1 + 1 + 2, Listen 9 = 3 + 6 + 0,   
Ride 6 = 2 + 4 + 0,  Survival 9 = 3 + 4 + 2 

_No Ranks_
Heal 3 = 3 + 0 + 0, Profession (Alchemist) 3 = 3 + 0 + 0, Spellcraft  1 = 1 + 0 + 0, Swim 1 = 1 + 0 + 0 

_Cross Class (No Ranks) _ 
Climb 1 = 1 + 0 + 0, Hide 2 = 2 + 0 + 0, Jump¤ str 1 = 1 + 0 + 0, Move Silently¤ dex 2 = 2 + 0 + 0, Spot 3 = 3 + 0 + 0, Tumble 2 = 2 + 0 + 0 

Language: Gnome, Goblin, Common

*Equipment*
Bedroll, Blanket, Caltrops, Fishing net 25 sq. ft, Grappling hook, Hammer, Hide armor, Rope hemp (50 ft.), Sling, Alchemist Fire ( 3 Flasks), Oil (5 flasks), Everburning Torch

Spells


```
Lvl  No#  DC  
0    3      13
1    1 +1  14
```


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> , I choosed that generator because you can trace all the rolls in the last 7 days...




A better choice of trackable Dice Roller might be this one designed for D20 system and it includes a Stat roller


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 10, 2005)

Oops, I forgot to post my dice roller link. I'll redo them and finish my background.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I haven't had time to check all the characters.....but the dice roller that most of you are using is a little confusing i like the most recent one posted above also this one. If someone could explain the other one I would be thankful, but the above two I find to be far superior.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

ChaosEvoker said:
			
		

> Ok I haven't had time to check all the characters.....but the dice roller that most of you are using is a little confusing i like the most recent one posted above also this one. If someone could explain the other one I would be thankful, but the above two I find to be far superior.



Ok I used your roller and updated my Character sheet.


----------



## lotuseater (Jan 10, 2005)

here's a character for your perusal:

rolls:
Roll 1: [2], 4, 3, 2 = 9.
Roll 2: [1], 5, 2, 6 = 13.
Roll 3: [4], 4, 6, 5 = 15.
Roll 4: 5, 6, 6, [1] = 17.
Roll 5: 2, [1], 1, 2 = 5.
Roll 6: 6, 6, [1], 2 = 14.

i used the irony mail roller, and if you need verification(as if i would make these rolls up), i can send you the email with the verification.

Mulch Longbeard
Male Dwarf
Cleric
Domain: Luck Strength
Chaotic Good
Age: 43	
4'4, 178
Brown Eyes, Black Hair


STR 15 +2
DEX 5 –3
CON 16 +3
INT 9 –1
WIS 17 +3
CHA 11 +0

HP  11
AC 11  T 7   FF 11

Speed 20'

Languages: Dwarf, Gnome, Common

Feats:
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Greatsword)


Skills (Ability/Ranks/Other)

Appraise_ –1 (-1/0/0)
Balance_ –7 (-3/0/-4)
Bluff_	+0 (0/0/0)
Climb_	–2 (2/0/-4)
Concentration_	+3 (3/0/0)
Craft-Weaponsmith +2 (0/2/0)
Diplomacy_ +0 (0/0/0)	
Disguise_ +0 (0/0/0)
Escape Artist_	–7 (-3/0/-4)
Forgery_ –1 (-1/0/0)
Gather Information_ +0 (0/0/0)
Heal_ +3 (3/0/0)
Hide_ –7 (-3/0/-4)
Intimidate_ +0 (0/0/0)
Jump_ –8 (2/0/-10)
Knowledge (arcana/history/religion/the planes) –1 (-1/0/0)
Listen_	 +3 (3/0/0)
Move Silently_	–7 (-3/0/-4)
Ride_	–3 (-3/0/0)
Search_ –1 (-1/0/0)
Sense Motive +3  (3/0/0)
Speak Language (gnome) +1 (0/1/0)
Spellcraft –1 (-1/0/0)
Spot_ +3 (3/0/0)
Survival_ +3 (3/0/0)
Swim_ –6 (2/0/-8)
Use Rope_ –3 (-3/0/0)


Saves: (Base/Ability/Other)
FORT +5 (+2/+3/0)
REF –3 (+0/–3/0)
WILL +5 (+2/+3/0)

BASE ATTACK BONUS +0

Greatsword +2/ 2d6+2/  19-20/x2
Dart(Thrown) -3/ 1d4+2/  20/x2

Scale Mail
Great Sword
Artisan's Outfit	
Smith's Tools	
Backpack
Waterskin
Pouch
Bedroll
Miner's Pick
Crowbar
Darts (5)
Spell Component Pouch

Total Weight Carried:  85 lbs
Gold: 3.4

Domain abilities: 
Luck: You have good fortune, useable once per day.  When you use this ability, you may reroll any one roll that you have just made.  You must abide by the new roll.

Strength: You can perform a feat of strength once per day, adding +1 to your Strength score for one round as a free action.

Spells prepared:
Guidance 
Resistance
Virtue

Obscuring Mist
Shield of Faith
Enlarge Person


Turns Attempts per day: 3


Mulch has been banished from his clan, because even at an early age, he could never conform to the strict laws of his brethren.  His chaotic ways brought him into constant conflict with those around him.  He strongly believes that goodness and mercy must always outweight any consideration for the law.  He considers himself a champion of the weak and unfortunate, and is always ready to do battle for the less fortunate.  He found his religious calling early in life, and was immediately drawn to Kord as his diety.

After being exiled while still a youth, he travelled the countryside until finding a home among a group of gnomes, whose temperment better fit his own believes.  He spent several years among them, working as a weaponsmith.  He adopted many gnome customs, learned their language, and was even given his name by them, having been stipped of his birth name.  Although among the gnomes he is known as Longbeard, his facial hair is actually quite thin for his race.  People who meet him always comment that for a dwarf, he is actually quite personable.  His short presence is a formidible one, though sometimes he moves so wrecklessly it seems a miracle he can stay on his feet, and his gnome friends often refer to him as a bounding boulder (which sounds more poetic in their own language.)

Having reached adulthood, Mulch is back on the road again, looking to test his strength and luck in the battle for good, and he is willing to use his abilities for any worthy cause.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 10, 2005)

*Ignazio - Human Sorcerer*

Character for your perusal... will get the background up later tonight, off to classes for the day


```
[b]Name:[/b] Ignazio
  [b]Class:[/b] Sorcerer
  [b]Race:[/b] Human (calimshan)
  [b]Size:[/b] Medium
  [b]Gender:[/b] Male
  [b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Neutral
  [b]Deity:[/b] Kossuth and Sharess
  
  [b]Str:[/b] 14 +2 (14r.)	 [b]Level:[/b] 1		[b]XP:[/b] 0/1000
  [b]Dex:[/b] 15 +2 (15r.)	 [b]BAB:[/b] +0		 [b]HP:[/b] 7 (1d4+3)
  [b]Con:[/b] 16 +3 (16r.)	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +2	 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] --/--
  [b]Int:[/b] 12 +1 (12r.)	 [b]Speed:[/b] 30'	  [b]Spell Res:[/b] --
  [b]Wis:[/b]  8 -1 (8r.)	  [b]Init:[/b] +2		[b]Spell Save:[/b] --
  [b]Cha:[/b] 17 +3 (17r.)	 [b]ACP:[/b] --		 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] --%
  
  [url="http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=48545"]Rolled Stats[/url]
  
  				   [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
  [b]Armor:[/b]			 10	+0	+0 +2	+0	+0 +0	12
  [b]Touch:[/b] 12			  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 10
  
 						 [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
  [b]Fort:[/b]					 0 +3		 +3
  [b]Ref:[/b]					 0 +2		 +2
  [b]Will:[/b]					 2 -1		 +1
  
  [b]Weapon				 Attack Damage	 Critical[/b]
 Sickle				 +2	 1d6+2		20x2
 Morningstar			 +2	 1d8+2		20x2
 Light Crossbow		 +2	 1d8	 19-20x2
  
  [b]Languages:[/b] Common, Ignan
  
  [b]Abilities:[/b] Spellcasting, Familiar; +5 on saves against fire, +1 on saves against paralysis and sleep effects
  
  [b]Feats:[/b] Bloodline of Fire, Draconic Heritage (red)
  
  [b]Skill Points:[/b] 16	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
  [b]Skills				   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
 Intimidate				 4 +3		 +7
 Spellcraft				 4 +1		 +5
 Concentration			 4 +3		 +7
  Knowledge (arcana)		 4    +1		  +5
  
  [b]Spellcasting:[/b]
  [b]0th Level:[/b] [i](5/day)[/i] Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic
  [b]1st Level:[/b] [i](4/day)[/i] Burning Hands*, Color Spray
  
  *Fire spell +2 caster level
  
  [b]Equipment:			   Cost  Weight[/b]
 Sickle				 6gp	2lb
  Morningstar			   8gp	6lb
  Light Crossbow		   35gp	4lb
 Bolts (20)				2gp	2lb
  Spell Component Pouch	 5gp	1lb
  Belt Pouch				1gp   .5lb
  
 Backpack				 2gp	2lb
 Bedroll				 1sp	5lb
  Flint and Steel		   1gp	-lb
  Hooded Lantern			7gp	2lb
  Oil -3 flasks			 3sp	3lb
  Trail Rations -4 days	 2gp	4lb
 Waterskin				 1gp	4lb
  
  [b]Total Weight:[/b]35.5lb	  [b]Money:[/b] 19gp 6sp 0cp
  
  [url="http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Ignazio#141400"]Money Roll: 3d4x10 = 90gp[/url]
  
 						 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/b]
  [b]Max Weight:[/b]			    58   116   175   350   875
  
  [b]Age:[/b] 16
  [b]Height:[/b] 6'0"
  [b]Weight:[/b] 176lb
  [b]Eyes:[/b] Reddish-brown
  [b]Hair:[/b] Nearly black
  [b]Skin:[/b] Dusky brown
```
 *Appearance:* coming shortly  

*Background:* coming shortly


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd like to get in on this if there's still room.  Looks like we have a cleric, druid, and sorcerer.  No warrior, no rogue.  But the cleric is a dwarf and looks like a pretty tough customer.  So maybe a fighter/rogue swashbucklery type?  I'll generate a character tonight.

Also - how often are we going to be posting?  Every time I get into a PbP, the posting slips off and I stop caring about it.  Are we going to be pretty consistant about it?  I could post every day if the group agreed, or at least 3 times a week.

edit - I got the stats rolled, verify here.  Now for chargen.

edit2 - 

```
Name: Darrin Whitedrake
  Class: Fighter
  Race: Human
  Size: Medium
  Gender: Male
  Alignment: Neutral Good
  Deity: Waukeen
  
  Str: 13 +1	Level: 1	XP: 0/1000
  Dex: 16 +3	BAB: +1		HP: 11 (1d10+1)
  Con: 12 +1	Grapple: +2	Dmg Red: --/--
  Int: 14 +2	Speed: 30'	Spell Res: --
  Wis:  8 -1	Init: +3	Spell Save: --
  Cha: 11 +0 	                	Spell Fail: --%
  
    
  			Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
  Armor:Chain Shirt	10	+4	+3 +0	+0	+0 +0	17
  Touch: 13		Flatfooted: 14
  
 			 Base   Mod  	Misc  	Total
  Fort:			 2 	+1	 	+3
  Ref:			 0 	+3		+3
  Will:			 0 	-1		-1
  
  Weapon	 Attack Damage	 Critical
 Shortsword	 +5	 1d6+1		19/20x2
 
 Armor                              AC Bonus   Max Dex    Skill Penalty
 Chain Shirt                          +4             +4              -2
 
  
  Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf
  
  Abilities: 
  
  Feats: Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Short Sword)
  
  Skill Points: 16	   Max Ranks: 4/2
  Skills		Ranks  Mod 	 Misc  Total
Climb			4 	+1	-2	 +3
Jump			4 	+1	-2	 +3
Tumble			2 	+3	-2	 +3
Profession(scribe)	2   	+2		 +4
  
  
  Equipment:		Cost	Weight
2 Short Swords      	20gp	4
Chain Shirt      	100gp	25
Backpack     		2gp	2
Bedroll     		1sp	5
10 pieces chalk     	1sp	-
Flint & Steel     	1gp	--
6 days rations     	6gp	6
Sack     		1sp	.5
3 Torches     		3cp	3
Waterskin     		1gp	4 

  
  Total Weight:49.5lb	  Money: 8gp 6sp 7cp
  
  Money Roll: 6d4x10 = 140gp
  
 				 Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
  Max Weight:			 50   100   150   300   750
  
  Age: 19
  Height: 5'10"
  Weight: 155lb
  Eyes: Black
  Hair: Black
  Skin: Pale
```

Background: Darrin is the son of Augustus Whitedrake, one of the wealthiest moneylenders in Waterdeep.  From his birth, Darrin was to take over his father's business.  However, the young lad finds nothing as mind-numbing as counting coppers and balancing accounts.  He constantly snuck away to the low quarter to run with pack of street-rats, hiding his wealthy family from these ruffians.  When his father discovered his secret life, he gave Darrin an ultimatum - get your head on right and learn the family trade, or go live like these street punks you so admire.  Darrin left, but one of the ruffians discovered his true identity and tried to take him hostage.  While he doesn't fancy the life of a moneylender and often fought with his father, he doesn't want to put any stress on the family.  So he left both the moneylending and the street life for the life of a mercenary.  He hit the road to see where fate would take him.

Demeanor:  Darrin is a bold young man, eager to prove himself.  He's quick-witted and clever, with something of an acidic sense of humor.  He believes that you can't let life get the best of you, and if you go with the flow things will eventually work themselves out.

Appearance:  Darrin wears the clothing of a common traveler, a simple tunic and pants with a grey cloak full of dust from the road.  His only armament is a pair of shortsword and a chain shirt.  He's rather unassuming and tends to smile a lot.


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 11, 2005)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> I'd like to get in on this if there's still room.  Looks like we have a cleric, druid, and sorcerer.  No warrior, no rogue.  But the cleric is a dwarf and looks like a pretty tough customer.  So maybe a fighter/rogue swashbucklery type?  I'll generate a character tonight.




You forgot my character. He's a ranged fighter, on the first page.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Maddman, what about mine the two handed fighter on the first page.

Also as your fighter bonus feat you should take two weapon fighting.

Human fighter starts with 3feats.


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 11, 2005)

'Doh!  Will fix, thanks guys.


----------



## lotuseater (Jan 11, 2005)

there's an elf monk somewhere in there as well.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 11, 2005)

I have an event this weekend and after that is the character cut of date, after that I will be choosing the PC's based on balance of party and creativity


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 11, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> there's an elf monk somewhere in there as well.



True, that's my monk.  Good lookin' out.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2005)

Up to now, there is:

Velmont: Social Illusionist
Maddman75: Agile Figther
Ferrix: Fire Sorcerer
Tonguez: Alchemist Druid
Darkmaster: Two-Handed Figther
Lotuseater: Kord's Cleric
Tyreus: Ranged Figther
IamtheTest: Disfigured Monk

So, that's up to now. Miss the most roguish class, but there is easily two balance team in that.

I just re-rolled my character with the invisiblecastle roller. Update the link on the character too.


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 13, 2005)

Any news on this game yet?


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 14, 2005)

The character cut off date is this Sunday, if you haven't posted a character by the end of Suday, then your character won't be valid. I'll be choosing the PC's when I return from my trip this weekend.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 17, 2005)

Behold! The Chosen!

The players for this campaign will be:
DarkMaster: Remo Trop
Tyreus: Regis
lotuseater: Mulch Longbeard
Ferrix: Ignazio

Congrats guys, I'll give you sometime to acknowledge that you've been accepted before we start. That way I'll know if I need to rechoose some people or whatnot.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

Yay! Cool.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

I am ready.


----------



## lotuseater (Jan 17, 2005)

yep, i'm ready to roll.

thanks.


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm ready too.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 19, 2005)

Then let us begin I will open the game thread in the playing the game section


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

ChaosEvoker could you post the link?


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah sure the campaign is

HERE


----------

